# SpeedFan 4.9 und Gigabyte Mainboard



## ratmal86 (19. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe einen PC bekommen. Herzstück wäre ein Z87-UD5H Mainboard, welches zwei CPU- und fünf Fan-Lüfterstecker beinhaltet.
Mit dem Tool von Gigabyte kann ich z.B. alle angeschlossenen Lüfter separat steuern und für jeden Lüfter eine Drehzahldiagramm erstellen.
Wieso schafft dies SppedFan nicht?
Der CPU-Lüfter wird nicht angezeigt. Es werden zwar die fünf Fan-Lüfterstecker angezeigt und auch die Drehzahlen der angesteckten Lüfter angezeigt, jedoch kann ich unter "Geschwindigkeiten" nur drei Anschlüsse bearbeiten. Es werden hier zwei Lüfter zusammen geregelt .
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich die einzeln ansteuern kann?

LG


----------



## der-andyman (20. August 2014)

Und warum nimmst du nicht die Software von Gigabyte? Speed Fan ist Mist!


----------



## Dr. med iziner (20. August 2014)

Speedfan ist kein Mist. Evtl. kann Speedfan dein Mainboard nicht richtig/komplett auslesen und zeigt deswegen die CPU-Lüfter nicht an. Wenn die Gigabyte-SW alles erkennt, warum nimmst du nicht diese?


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (20. August 2014)

Sei froh das dein Gigabyte Board mit Speedfan umgehen kann, mein GA Z97X - Gaming 7 kann es nicht, und die Lüftersteuerung von Easy Tune, ist gelinde gesagt, Schrott, warum, Einstellungen werden nicht so übernommen wie man es gerne hätte, die Lüfter arbeiten sehr merkwürdig auf die eingestellten Lüfterkurven.

Und Speedfan ist kein Mist, wer damit nicht umgehen kann, sollte auch keine Äußerungen machen, Speedfan ist potenter als jeder Boardsteuerung.

@ratmal schaue mal in deinen Handbuch und du wirst dort sehen das nicht alle Anschlüsse gleich sind, meistens ist nur der CPU Fan PWM tauglich, die anderen müssen dann auf DC gestellt werden.

Ausserdem gibt es jetzt die Version 4.5 die würde ich mal testen.


----------



## Adi1 (20. August 2014)

Naja, Speedfan erkennt nicht immer alle Chipsätze/Mainboards genau.

 Da ist diese Regelung der Lüfter reine Glückssache.


----------



## der-andyman (21. August 2014)

Ich meinte auch mit Mist nicht, dass Speed Fan nutzlos ist...


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Und Speedfan ist kein Mist, wer damit nicht umgehen kann, sollte auch keine Äußerungen machen, Speedfan ist potenter als jeder Boardsteuerung.


 
Das glaube ich eher weniger.
Es gibt genug Boards mit einer sehr guten Lüftersteuerung.
Ich brauche bei meinem Ranger keine extre Steuerung, das geht alles einwandfrei im BIOS.
Ich kann sogar zwischen PWM und DC Ansteuerung wechseln.

Aber zum Thema:
Wenn es mit der Gigabyte Software geht, warum dann die nicht benutzen?


----------



## ratmal86 (21. August 2014)

Weil das Tool noch "schrottiger" ist.
Mit SpeedFan können die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit der GPU-Temperatur läufen gelassen werden. Zwei Lüfter hängen am Board zwecks Kühlung der Grafikkarte.
Jetzt habe ich einen weiteren 3Pin Lüfter angeschlossen. Im Bios wird die Drehzahl zwar angezeigt. Sämtliche anderen Tools zeigen mir aber gar nichts an.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (21. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich eher weniger.
> Es gibt genug Boards mit einer sehr guten Lüftersteuerung.
> Ich brauche bei meinem Ranger keine extre Steuerung, das geht alles einwandfrei im BIOS.
> Ich kann sogar zwischen PWM und DC Ansteuerung wechseln.



Das kann ich auch, richtige PWM Lüfter kann ich auch gut ansteuern via DC, und das ohne Umstellung, ausserdem kann Speedfan weit mehr als nur stumpfsinnige Lüfteransteuerung bei einem festen Tempsensor bei deinem Asus, und damit meine ich nicht nur CPU oder Systemtemp



ratmal86 schrieb:


> Weil das Tool noch "schrottiger" ist.
> Mit SpeedFan können die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit der GPU-Temperatur läufen gelassen werden. Zwei Lüfter hängen am Board zwecks Kühlung der Grafikkarte.
> Jetzt habe ich einen weiteren 3Pin Lüfter angeschlossen. Im Bios wird die Drehzahl zwar angezeigt. Sämtliche anderen Tools zeigen mir aber gar nichts an.


 
Genauso ist es, Easy Tune ist der letzte Mist in meinen Augen, ich hoffe das Speedfan mein Z97 endlich ansteuern kann, weil ich genauso wie du, die GPU Temp brauche um meine Lüfter anzusteuern, Willkommen im Club 

Die Lüfterkurven sind ein Witz beim Gigabyte, funktionieren hinten und vorne nicht, also in Sachen Lüftersteuerung ist auch mein Gigabyte das Geld nicht wert, das konnte Asus und mein altes Asrock besser

hast du mal das Speedfan 4.50 Final 2 ausprobiert?

http://www.almico.com/speedfan450.exe


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2014)

Die Lüfter der Graka würde ich aber per Afterburner steuern MSI Afterburner - Download - CHIP.


----------



## ratmal86 (21. August 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter der Graka würde ich aber per Afterburner steuern MSI Afterburner - Download - CHIP.



Bringt nur nix, wenn die Lüfter der Grafikkarte mit 1000+ RPM laufen und dementsprechend das Lüfterbios der Karte so ausgelegt ist.
Dann kannste auch keine z.B. SW2 mit max 1000 RPM ansteuern. Die laufen durchgehend auf 100% .

SpeedFan 4.50 erkennt auch den CPU + CPU_Opt Lüfter nicht.


----------



## Adi1 (21. August 2014)

Dann frage doch mal im GraKa-Thread nach.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

ratmal86 schrieb:


> Weil das Tool noch "schrottiger" ist.
> Mit SpeedFan können die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit der GPU-Temperatur läufen gelassen werden. Zwei Lüfter hängen am Board zwecks Kühlung der Grafikkarte.
> Jetzt habe ich einen weiteren 3Pin Lüfter angeschlossen. Im Bios wird die Drehzahl zwar angezeigt. Sämtliche anderen Tools zeigen mir aber gar nichts an.


 


~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch, richtige PWM Lüfter kann ich auch gut ansteuern via DC, und das ohne Umstellung, ausserdem kann Speedfan weit mehr als nur stumpfsinnige Lüfteransteuerung bei einem festen Tempsensor bei deinem Asus, und damit meine ich nicht nur CPU oder Systemtemp
> 
> Genauso ist es, Easy Tune ist der letzte Mist in meinen Augen, ich hoffe das Speedfan mein Z97 endlich ansteuern kann, weil ich genauso wie du, die GPU Temp brauche um meine Lüfter anzusteuern, Willkommen im Club
> 
> Die Lüfterkurven sind ein Witz beim Gigabyte, funktionieren hinten und vorne nicht, also in Sachen Lüftersteuerung ist auch mein Gigabyte das Geld nicht wert, das konnte Asus und mein altes Asrock besser



Sehe ich das richtig ihr einen Nachrüstkühler auf euren Grafikkarten und die Lüfter die auf dem Kühler sitzen mit eurem Board steuern wollt?
 Wenn dem so ist, warum nehmt ihr nicht PWM Lüfter, nen Y-Adapter für PWM und nen Adapter von PWM auf Grafikkarten PWM Anschluss?
Da regelt die originale Lüfterkurve der Karte oder eine angepasste Lüfterkurve im Afterburner die Lüfter.
Dann braucht man auch nicht die Lüfter irgendwo am Board anschliessen.

Und was bitteschön ist denn eine nicht stumpfsinnige Lüfteransteuerung, da meine Ansteuerung ja so stumpfsinnig ist?


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (22. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig ihr einen Nachrüstkühler auf euren Grafikkarten und die Lüfter die auf dem Kühler sitzen mit eurem Board steuern wollt?
> Wenn dem so ist, warum nehmt ihr nicht PWM Lüfter, nen Y-Adapter für PWM und nen Adapter von PWM auf Grafikkarten PWM Anschluss?
> Da regelt die originale Lüfterkurve der Karte oder eine angepasste Lüfterkurve im Afterburner die Lüfter.
> Dann braucht man auch nicht die Lüfter irgendwo am Board anschliessen.
> ...


 
Bei ratmal86 ist es anders wie bei mir

Was soll ich denn Bitteschön mit einem Y Adapter für PWM Lüfter, oder wieso Adapter, meine GTX 660Ti hat einen 3Pin Anschluss auf der PCB, die original mit 2 Windforce Lüfter ausgestattet war, jetzt habe ich 3 Windforce Lüfter die aber via PWM angesteuert werden, und die müssen via PWM angesteuert werden, ansonsten fahren die Lüfter hoch und runter, und das ist ineffektiv und b nervt das ohne Ende, jetzt habe ich 3 Alternativen, den alten Kühler wieder drauf, oder einen teureren Nachrüstkühler kaufen oder einfach das PWM Kabel das an die PCB der GK gehört per Adapter(oder wie ich es gemacht habe, einfach das Kabel neu verlötet )  an das Mainboard anzuschließen, das ging auch mit meinem alten Board wunderbar, da Speedfan auch funktioniert hat, und so konnte ich die Temp von der GK mit der PWM Leitung vom Motherboard verbinden, und das bekommt nicht mal irgendeine Lüfterstuerung von den Boardherstellern gebacken, aber jedesmal Lobpreisungen huldigen wie gut ihre Software funktioniert, und die von GA ist wirklich Dreck.

Es gab auch mal wo man Tempfühler am Mainboard anschließen konnte, nur die konnte man dann auch nicht steuern, nur lesen, und so was nannten die Innovation, es gibt ja nicht mal externe Lüftersteuerungen die via PWM und Automatikregelung gibt.

Und stumpfsinnige Lüftersteuerung, damit meine ich die 0815 Steuerung, die es seit zig Jahren gibt und so gut wie keine Innovationen enthalten sind.

Die einzigste die wirklich gut ist, ist das Tool Speedfan, das man wirklich nach seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen kann, nur da muss auch das Mainboard mitspielen.


----------



## Flexsist (22. August 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig ihr einen Nachrüstkühler auf euren Grafikkarten und die Lüfter die auf dem Kühler sitzen mit eurem Board steuern wollt?
> Wenn dem so ist, warum nehmt ihr nicht PWM Lüfter, nen Y-Adapter für PWM und nen Adapter von PWM auf Grafikkarten PWM Anschluss?
> Da regelt die originale Lüfterkurve der Karte oder eine angepasste Lüfterkurve im Afterburner die Lüfter.
> Dann braucht man auch nicht die Lüfter irgendwo am Board anschliessen.
> ...



Okay. Aber was ist, wenn man eine Kompaktwakü auf der Grafikkarte hat und dazu sogar noch die original Graka-Lüfter auf der Graka?
Willst du dann Pumpe, 2 Radiatorlüfter und die Graka-Lüfter alle über den Anschluss der Graka steuern??? 

 Nein willst du sicher nicht, dann tut man z.B. das hier. 

BTW, ich kann nicht verstehen warum soviele gleich so auf SpeedFan rum schimpfen müssen. Vielleicht sollte man sich damit erstmal richtig auseinandersetzen bevor man behauptet geht alles nicht, mist bla.
Erstens: SpeedFan ist eine Freeware, niemand zwingt einen dazu es zu verwenden. Die die es verwenden und verwenden möchten wissen SpeedFan's fähigkeiten zu schätzen und erkenn das potential was darin steckt.
Zweitens: Leider sehen das viele Hersteller aber anders und legen der Entwicklung von SpeedFan noch Steine in den Weg, indem sie dem Entwickler auf nachfragen nicht oder nicht wie erforderlich antworten. Ich zitire mich selbst:



> Je nach Mainboard und restlicher verbauter Hardware gibt es hier  variierende Ergebnisse, Mainboard Treiber sollten alle installiert sein.  Der Entwickler von SpeedFan bemüht sich, mehr Mainboard's unterstützen  zu können. Hierbei  nimmt er auch Kontakt zu den Herstellern auf, welche aber meistens erst  sehr spät und spärlich, oder gar nicht antworten.


Also sollte man sich vielleicht auch mal über die Hersteller aufregen, nicht über SpeedFan. Würden die Hersteller mit dem Entwickler von SpeedFan an einem Strang ziehen, würde SpeedFan auf sogut wie jedem MB tadellos funktionieren und ich schwöre euch SpeedFan wäre auf jeder MB Treiber CD zu finden. Wer weiß, eines Tages ist es vielleicht doch noch soweit. 


MfG


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Okay. Aber was ist, wenn man eine Kompaktwakü auf der Grafikkarte hat und dazu sogar noch die original Graka-Lüfter auf der Graka?
> Willst du dann Pumpe, 2 Radiatorlüfter und die Graka-Lüfter alle über den Anschluss der Graka steuern???
> 
> Nein willst du sicher nicht, dann tut man z.B. das hier.
> ...


 
Nicht dein Ernst, oder?
Ich rede davon 2 Lüfter auf einem Nachrüstkühler zu steuern und du kommst mit sowas.
Das hat doch damit mal garnichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Flexsist (22. August 2014)

Natürlich hat es das.

Es ging um Grafikkarten und das anschließen der Lüfter auf dem Mainboard.
Und ich hab dir nur ein gutes Beispiel dafür gezeigt, wofür SpeedFan gedacht ist.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig ihr einen Nachrüstkühler auf euren Grafikkarten und die Lüfter die auf dem Kühler sitzen mit eurem Board steuern wollt?
> Wenn dem so ist, warum nehmt ihr nicht PWM Lüfter, nen Y-Adapter für PWM und nen Adapter von PWM auf Grafikkarten PWM Anschluss?
> Da regelt die originale Lüfterkurve der Karte oder eine angepasste Lüfterkurve im Afterburner die Lüfter.
> Dann braucht man auch nicht die Lüfter irgendwo am Board anschliessen.
> ...


 
Und hier wollte ich mal noch hinzufügen das dies auch nicht immer so ohne weiteres möglich ist. Bei einem Freund von mir blieb der eine Nachrüst-Lüfter (wo original 2 auf der Graka waren) kurz nach dem einschalten einfach wieder stehen. Nun müsste man hier ein Bios Mod durchführen, oder jedesmal warten bis das OS gebootet ist und z.B. der MSI Afterburner seinen Job aufnehmen kann. Im letzten Fall würde dann bei einer OS Installation die Grafikkarte mindestens 15 - 20 min nicht aktiv gekühlt werden. Finde ich persönlich keine gute Idee. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen, wie er das handhaben möchte.

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Natürlich hat es das.
> 
> Es ging um Grafikkarten und das anschließen der Lüfter auf dem Mainboard.
> Und ich hab dir nur ein gutes Beispiel dafür gezeigt, wofür SpeedFan gedacht ist.
> ...


 
Das ist in etwa so ein Beispiel, als wenn du an die Tankstelle fährst und fragst wo du denn deinen Fluxkompensator aufladen kannst.

Und wenn da ein Lüfter stehen geblieben ist, ist da auch mal grundsätzlich was falsch gelaufen.
Ich habe bei Lüfterkurve im Afterburner 5% im Idle stehen und da bleibt nix stehen.
Grundsätzlich ist PWM ja eigentlich auch dafür da, dass die Lüfter halt sehr langsam laufen können.


----------



## Flexsist (22. August 2014)

Ich kann auch 0% für die Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte einstellen. Drehen tun sich noch immer, da die Mindestdrehzahl im BIOS auf 20% gelockt ist.

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

Flexsist schrieb:


> Ich kann auch 0% für die Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte einstellen. Drehen tun sich noch immer, da die Mindestdrehzahl im BIOS auf 20% gelockt ist.
> 
> MfG


 
Das ist aber nicht bei jeder Karte gleich.


----------



## Flexsist (22. August 2014)

Nicht unbedingt 20%, aber eine ab Werk gelockte Mindestdrehzahl sollte jede Graka haben. Bei den einen lässt sich dann mit einem Mod-Bios nachhelfen, bei anderen hilft auch das nicht.

Aber egal ich geh jetzt schlafen. Gute Nacht. 

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

Schlafen ist nicht ich muss noch schaffen.


----------



## ratmal86 (22. August 2014)

Jepp...so ist es.
Grafikkarte wurde u.a. mit einem neuen Kühler ersetzt. Die Karte ist im Bios mit einer festen Drehzahl von 25% gelockt, soll heißen, dass die originalen Lüfter noch mit ~1200 RPM laufen.
Da kannste auch keine SW2 mit max. 1000 RPM steuern lassen. Die drehen immer auf 100%.
Da es damals für die GTX 7xx Karten noch kein passendes Bios-Mod gab, konnte man die Lüfter nur ans Board anschließen.
Ich habe nun einheitlich alle Lüfter im PC mit besseren SW2 Lüftern ausgetauscht. Die lasse ich in Abhängigkeit der GPU-Last entsprechend von SpeedFan regeln. Nur SpeedFan bzw. das Board hat eine kleine Macke^^. Schön wärs, wenn der CPU-Lüfter noch irendwie gesteuert werden könnte (abgesehen von dem Tooldreck von Gigabyte).


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

Die SW haben doch keine PWM Steuerung, dann geht das auch nicht mit der Grafikkartensteuerung.
Bei mir sind die SW rausgeflogen, weil mir die Startspannung viel zu hoch ist.


----------



## ratmal86 (22. August 2014)

Klar gibts SW2 mit PWM Steuerung silent wings 2 pwm | Geizhals Deutschland
Wie gesagt bringt das nichts, wenn die Lüfterkurve min. auf ~1200 RPM eiingestellt ist, aber die SW2 nur bis max. 1000 RPM drehen . Alles schon getestet.
Zur Startspannung: Die Boards von Gigabyte drehen beim Start alle Lüfter voll auf und drehen dann runter.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

Ist doch sch... egal mit wieviel 1/min die originalen Lüfter drehen.
Das geht über die Spannung und wenn da nen 5000 1/min Lüfter dran hängt dreht der halt entsprechend schneller.
Und die ganz einfache Frage:
Hat deine Grafikkarte eine PWM Steuerung und wenn ja, hängen da PWM Lüfter dran?


----------



## ratmal86 (22. August 2014)

Es ist nicht scheißegal.....
Ich habe ja selbst die SW2 PWM Lüfter an der Karte gehabt. 
Die liefen auf 100%, obwohl die Karte diese mit 25% ansteuerte.
Erst als ich Lüfter mit 1000+ RPM dran gesteckt hatte, wurden diese angesteuert. Die Drehzal im Bios wäre bei 25%=~1200 RPM. Die anderen Lüfter drehten dann hier mit ~1200 RPM.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

Dann scheinen die SW2 nicht wirklich gut zu sein.
Ich habe mit meinen NB Blacksilent Pro PWM keinerlei Probleme


----------



## ratmal86 (22. August 2014)

Ich hatte bei meiner vorherigen GTX 670 auch keinerlei Probleme gehabt.
Nur bei der 7xx Reihe.
Ich nutze dafür SpeedFan und habe die Lüfter in Abhängigkeit der GPU-Temperatur laufen.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (22. August 2014)

Ah Ok ratmal86, also hast du das selbe Problem wie ich, ich hatte gedacht das du deine Gehäuselüfter mit der GPU Temp regeln lassen wolltest.

Es heisst nur zu hoffen das es geht.

Zum BIOS, hast du mal die Sperre mit dem Kepler BIOS Tweaker auf 0 gesetzt, das wäre eine Möglichkeit, das heisst dann aber ja flashen


----------



## ratmal86 (22. August 2014)

Ich habe vor rund einem halben Jahr versucht, meine Karte zu flashen. Das klappte damals noch nicht.
Ich habe die 0815 Lüfter durch anständige SW2 Lüfter ersetzt. Zudem die neue Grafikkarte mir einem Peter versehen und sämtliche Lüfter sollen nun in Abhängigkeit der GPU-Temeratur via SpeedFan drehen. 
Das heißt: Wenn gezockt wird, soll der PC ordentlich durchlüftet werden.
Problem wäre aber leider, dass der CPU-Lüfter nicht erkannt wird. Dieser könnte noch ein wenig langsamer drehen. Leider wurde ein Kühler aus dem Hause Arctic Cooling verbaut mit einem sehr kleinen 92mm Lüfter.
Diesen hört man halt nun aus dem PC heraus.


----------



## Flexsist (22. August 2014)

Wenn es Probleme mit SpeedFan gibt kann ich nur jedem empfehlen eine Report mit email adresse an den Entwickler zu senden.
Ich stehe nun auch im Email Kontakt mit dem Entwickler. Nach vielem hin und her und Reports senden (AIDA, HWInfo) sind wir zu dem Entschluss gekommen das es auf meinem MB noch einen eingebetteten Controller geben muss, auf diesen der Entwickler aber nicht unbedingt zugreifen möchte da dies zu Problemen führen kann. Aber er ist schon dabei einen anderen weg zu suchen um mehr Sensoren auf meinem MB zu supporten. Die nächste SpeedFan Beta wird dann wie für mein MB gemacht sein. 

 Bleibt mir nur zu warten und hoffen das er auch einen anderen Weg findet. 

MfG


----------



## ratmal86 (22. August 2014)

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit dem Lüfterdruck aus. 
Ich nutze in Verbindung mit dem Peter zwei SW2 Lüfter. Noctua Lüfter z.B. erzeugen einen deutlich höheren Druck. Wird man dies -deutlich spurbar- bei der GPU-Temperatur spüren?


----------



## Kandzi (26. August 2014)

Mich würds viel mehr Interessieren warum bei dir im Easy Tune alle Lüfter angezeigt werden.
Auf meinen GA-Z77X-D3H nimmt der nur den CPU und einen Sys_Fan. Der Dritte dreht sich locker flockig mit 89rpm...


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2014)

Kandzi schrieb:


> Der Dritte dreht sich locker flockig mit 89rpm...


 
 Das dürfte schwer möglich sein.


----------



## Kandzi (26. August 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das dürfte schwer möglich sein.


 
Ich mach dir heute Abend ein Screen. Kann natürlich auch ein Auslesefehler von speedfan sein aber ich finds sensationell.


----------



## Adi1 (26. August 2014)

Kandzi schrieb:


> Kann natürlich auch ein Auslesefehler von speedfan sein aber ich finds sensationell.


 
 Aber sicher doch, ein Lüfter der sich so langsam dreht,

 wäre doch völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## ratmal86 (26. August 2014)

Das ist auch eine Kunst für sich mit diesen Programmen 
Ich habe den neu aufgesetzt. Nachdem ich Win 8.1 installiert habe, gibts bei EasyTune keinen "Reiter" mehr für die Lüftereinstellungen .


----------



## Flexsist (26. August 2014)

Kleine Info:

MB Software die Lüftersteuern kann ist auf das MB zugeschnitten. SpeedFan ist das nicht (unbedingt).
Zudem scheinst du beides, Mainboardsoftware und SpeedFan, gleichzeitig installiert gehabt zu haben. Lies mal *GENAU* was in mein How To zu SpeedFan steht.  Link in der Sig.

MfG


----------



## ratmal86 (26. August 2014)

SpeedFan ist zur Zeit auf dem anderen PC nicht installiert....


----------

